# Gloat-Tastic



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

On my never ending rust hunt, this week has taken the cake. The continuation of my decent down the slippery slope has brought me these new gems.

First is a complete set, 13 bits, in the oringinal box, of Russell Jennings type 100 spur auger bits and a Millers Falls brace.


















Second is a Type 4 Stanley #71 router plane from another LJ who picked it up at auction. 2 irons included.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweet Gloat.

I hope you got a great price, as they seem to be missing the power cords!!! Lol.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

There's no rust there!

Sweet finds though


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ha … i got a discount on it for sure. Out the door for $125. Very happy with my purchases.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Stef, nice scores!! Been eveballin' 71s lately, been looking for a Sweetheart but I don't think they were labeled or stamped as such, other than on the original cardboard boxes. Which seem to be going for more than I'm willing to pay, at least at the moment.

The Auger bits are super sexy, amazing condition. Nice Gloat!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Not a lick of rust Don, but the bit box kinda smells like a combination of moth balls and a nursing home. I think some of those little anti moisture packages will help.

Thanks Lukie. I took one of the auger bits for a spin this morning on my mallet build and theyre wicked fun to use. Ive gotta thank Brit for the blog that allowed me to know what the hell i was doing with em. Ive got an auger bit file comin in the mail for a fresh sharpening.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Fantastic buy on those augur bits! I really wish they were available in more of the smaller sizes, like between 1/4" and 1/8", that gap between what a brace does well, and where the eggbeaters do their thing.
Antique show tomorrow, hope to have some new finds to post here. Congrats, chrisstef!!


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice looking gloat there Stef.The box is raw.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

That is my router plane. Please return it at once. 
I think ya did VERY WELL!!!!
Bill


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

It is amazing what you can find on Google images these days.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

Nice catch there Chris, putting stuff away for the little mans retirement fund? You come across any more irons for the #71, keep your local state buddy in mind.. looking for all but the 1/2" which I have.. 
Love the Jennings… now those are some auger bits… As was stated earlier, aint much rust on those to clean..
but you did get a good price… enjoy, enjoy….Papa


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Most excellent Stef, congrats my friend.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice finds there. I've always wanted to borrow a brace and bits. "Whats your return policy? You return I call the cops!" I know, I'll go now.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

not bad…my dad just told me tonight he got some antique tools for me that he got awhile ago…not sure what they are but the prospect has me excited


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Great score Stef. The box alone it pretty damned cool.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

I hear those are dangerous. You'd better give that to me before you get hurt. You're welcome.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice score!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Papa - id be more than happy to give you the contact. Hes a collector that buys, sells, and trades. Hes out in Monroe. 
Dan - lol. My wife said the same thing. "Dont you have a drill?" 
Ben - cant wait to see what pops has got for ya. Hopefully some tasties. 
Turbin - lol. Ill take my chances. 
Shane, CJ, and Smit - much thanks.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

mmm … gloat of all gloats ???


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I dunno if id go that far Fishinbo as i did have to pay for them  but mighty tasty none the less my firend.

Fedex tells me that i have to wait until friday for the auger bit file …. hurry up all ready lol!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Nice find, chrisstef. However you're missing out on the joy of having to restore them


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

In some ways yes, in some ways no Ted. They still need a decent sharpening so some restoration is required, just not the normal derusting. It is kinda like opening xmas presents when the rust comes off though.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

For those of you who can't rest 'til they get their own Russell-Jennings set, here's one listed on eBay: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3-Tiered-Box-Set-of-13-RUSSELL-JENNINGS-Auger-Bits-in-its-Original-Complete-/400337526685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d35f9df9d
Happy hunting!


----------

